# i asked a guy what the price would be to design a sketch...



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

he told me 400$!!!!

all i want is a simple sketch i drew up with a pencil and paper redone in ful size and in color. its a very simple design actually. the worst part about it is that im not even guaranteed to like it!!!

im wondering what the going rate is for sketches to be drawn up by artists. do they all charge this much? or is this guy trying to stiff me? thanks


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

i get 40 bucks an hour so it depends it could take a while to do especially if you are wanting it colored and enlarged


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree that it really depends on the artwork and who intricate it is. If it will take a long time to draw then that price is probably within range.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Start a contest: DesignContest.net - Logo and Website Design Contests. Community of designers and web developers. New contests almost every day!


----------



## totecx1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Contests are really unfair to artists, its like having different people print a sample shirt for you at their own expense and giving the job to one person


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

He may be trying to scam you, or he's REALLY good. 

You get what you pay for for artwork {Most of the time........} and artists deserve a fair wage for possessing something that is priceless.......... Talent!

But if its simple, you may not need too much creativity/talent.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The thing with designing from someone elses, graphic, is that we redraw it on the computer in a vector format, so it is all done in nodes and layers,,it is not as simple as drawing it on paper, this way whatever you want to do with this graphic is can go to a printer and the printers machines can rip the colors apart to burn the screens or whatever application you use,, I think that is where the $400.00 came in, not just sitting down,, and redrawing it, i hope I made it a lil more clear,, for you,, 
I would post a service wanted in the classified section and see if anyone can beat that price for you,


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

$400 doesn't sound unreasonable. I've had quotes ranging from $275 to $500+, but this includes draft approval and the final illustrator in vector format. depending on your budget it might be worth it if it means you'll sell more t-shirts


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

totecx1 said:


> Contests are really unfair to artists, its like having different people print a sample shirt for you at their own expense and giving the job to one person. post your sample and I can give you a quote of what I would charge for it, and if you want I can probably even do it for you.


I agree for the most part. This month has kind of slow, so I entered a few t-shirt contest this weekend. The competition was pretty weak, and I thought that I might get some print work out of it (already have 1 for sure, and 2 more prospects), and should probably win at least 1 or 2 of the 3 that I entered. One guy got kind of teed when told me that he liked my work and would like me to submit more, and I told him that if he wants more designs that he can hire me freelance. I wouldn't do it on a regular basis, but spec work pays off sometimes.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

totecx1 said:


> Contests are really unfair to artists, its like having different people print a sample shirt for you at their own expense and giving the job to one person. post your sample and I can give you a quote of what I would charge for it, and if you want I can probably even do it for you.


Artists know going in what the format is. It's not unfair because they can choose not to participate.

As a printer, I provide samples to potential clients all the time. If it is something I can't do, or if I feel I will not get an order, then I choose not to participate.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I sent you a pm of a guy that's done work for me in the past from $50-$100 per design.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm in the process of having a design sketched out and converted into vector format and it'll cost me between $500-600. the price includes unlimited revisions, final drafts provided to me in whatever format I want and I will own the rights to the image. either way, you can't expect to hire an artist and pay him slave wages to do something you can't. but I will say that for $400 you should be getting more than just a sketch. if he's unwilling to offer more services for the money then find somebody else, but remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Burndog (Dec 14, 2008)

$400 seems fair to me and the quote about whether you will even like it or not, should have more to do with your sketch/idea not the final execution (if performed as properly).

Maybe your sketch looks like chicken scratch? 4 hours to do the job seems fair but much depends on what you are providing as the starting source. Upload the sketch and people can give you better advise.


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Since you are thinking that the fee is too high, I would say take a stab at it yourself. Of course, it would only be cost efficient if you already have vector programs (Adobe Illustrator or Coreldraw) and a graphic pad. But I think I would invest in those things so that in case you have another sketch you want to convert, you can do it yourself. And I presume you drew the sketch yourself. Compare getting four sketches for $400 a pop ($1200 total) to getting software (CorelDraw) and a graphic pad for about $800-900 total. There is a little bit of a learning curve with the software but I think you can handle it.


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I would agree with Burndog about drawing the sketch yourself. If you are not a good artist or do not like your drawings, then hire someone.


----------



## Burndog (Dec 14, 2008)

It's EZzzzzz... Spend a lifetime of learning to draw, paint and then the computer versions of the same and your set. 

But thinking that people that have made such commitments should then work for free for those that can't draw a stick figure shows some serious lack of appreciation to the commitments of others.

I think it all works out in the wash though... Those starting Artists that charge cheap rates to get into an industry eventually graduate and only the ones that are not very good retain the low rates. 

You get what you pay for and if you want a good design along with conversion of your "sketch" be prepared to pay a fair rate.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it's like any art - a painting, sculpture, etc. How much would you pay for a piece of art? There is no set price. You do get what you pay for, but I'm sure there are those out there that charge more than they're worth. I'm sure there are those out there that don't get paid what they're worth. $400 could be good...or you could be getting ripped. I would ask what all it includes, and ask to see a portfolio/samples of work.


----------



## beastapparel (Feb 22, 2008)

Hit all the avenues. From starving street artists to guru.com and elance. Even art institutes and colleges will allow you to post a jobs out there for students to give you quotes. Work-up a relationship with the artist where you won't pay unless you're 100% satisfied.


----------



## triguy31 (Oct 24, 2008)

Price sounds reasonable. I agree with bestapparel make sure in the agreement that you state that revisions are a part of the quote and no charges shall apply. Other than that, I say get some more quotes to compare and make sure to check their previous works. 

Rob


----------



## larons (Apr 27, 2009)

It all really depends on the talent level of the artist. Whether or not the work is complex is usually irrelevant to me. I have an hourly rate that I charge for freelance, and a rate to go by when I'm in the shop. If someone comes in wanting a caricature or original piece, then they have to pay for my time and talent. Simple as that. I offer revisions for free til they are satisfied (most times), but through the shop, I only do 2 revisions without charging extra.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

Rates range from about 250 to 300, which is about the average for a design, all the way up to about 700 (which is the most expensive I have heard of.) But, I'm sure there are more expensive people out there. It all depends on who the artist is and how good they are. From what I have seen in a lot of cases you get what you pay for.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

how complex is your design, i just has a sketch converted to vector for $17. have you looked into conversion services


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I would like to see the complexity of the sketch. What colors are you wanting to add etc.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

It seems there are a lot of "artists" here on this question. I hope you guys don't take this personally, but $400 being fair is a bit egotistical. Its like the vet I used to use. I took a dog in for a visit and was charged a decent figure for the treatment my dog got. a year later, I took the same dog in for a rasping cough but the shop was under new doctor's management. I let the J A know ahead of treatment that I/we are on a tight budget and just wanted the current problem treated. He asked well you want the tests don't you? Something like that and made it sound like the tests were needed for finding out what the problem was (still is). While the tests were being done, he was bragging about how he was flying to Washington state to visit his wife AGAIN that weekend. 
Well the bill was almost three hundred dollars and the J A didn't do anything about the cough. I looked through the bill and was charged for every test in the book and none was anything to do with lung, sinus, or throat problems. This J A just wanted me to help subsidize his extravagant lifestyle. Thats where $400 drawings come from unless you VanGough or someone of extremely high repute.


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> It seems there are a lot of "artists" here on this question. I hope you guys don't take this personally, but $400 being fair is a bit egotistical. Its like the vet I used to use. I took a dog in for a visit and was charged a decent figure for the treatment my dog got. a year later, I took the same dog in for a rasping cough but the shop was under new doctor's management. I let the J A know ahead of treatment that I/we are on a tight budget and just wanted the current problem treated. He asked well you want the tests don't you? Something like that and made it sound like the tests were needed for finding out what the problem was (still is). While the tests were being done, he was bragging about how he was flying to Washington state to visit his wife AGAIN that weekend.
> Well the bill was almost three hundred dollars and the J A didn't do anything about the cough. I looked through the bill and was charged for every test in the book and none was anything to do with lung, sinus, or throat problems. This J A just wanted me to help subsidize his extravagant lifestyle. Thats where $400 drawings come from unless you VanGough or someone of extremely high repute.


You wouldn't get someone of "extremely high repute" to create something for you for anywhere _near_ $400.

I would really like to know what some of you do for a living that you think artwork is overpriced. Hell, it could be argued that imprinting an article of clothing with someone else's artwork and more than doubling your costs is extremely out of line with what is "fair". 

Very few have the skill or patience to become an artist or even a decent designer, and that is why there is a premium paid for their work. If you don't believe that the pricing is "fair", try to do it yourself. I gaurantee you will come to appreciate others' work.


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

flirteegirl said:


> and a graphic pad


Any idea what are some of the better brands of graphic pads out there?


----------



## Danmega (Apr 8, 2009)

$400 is way to high. A rip off really. Unless it's a complex design


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

My graphics pad is a Genius. A lot of people don't like it as its not quite like a mouse. The marker (little arrow) on the screen starts wherever you put the pen on the tablet. pen in lower left corner, arrow in lower left corner. I don't use it much so for the price, its OK.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Sometimes it can depend what market bracket your in. My customers wouldn't go for that and expect artwork all in the price of printing so I bump the price up a little to cover the faffing about if its straight forward or add a small artwork charge if its more involved, but its never really enough to cover the time.

On the other hand my brother inlaw in the next city deals with bigger companies and charges 10 times as much and its just for the artwork - because he's a design consultant, apparently?

It might be fair to pay more for a well reputed artist that will bring a certain style to the artwork and give your product extra kudos! and if you know your gonna make that back in sales then its well worth the extra.


----------



## cedartucky (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree, if you pay $400 for a design but you sell $2500 or product, isnt that worth it?


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

I hear on this forum all the time, "your price for the print job is the price for the print job". Advice galore to "stick to your prices". Why the double standard?

$400 is this guys price. If you don't like it, go somewhere else. Most likely, once you find some guy to do it for $100, and it sucks, you'll go spend $400 with the original guy.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I never buy a pig-in-a-poke. If I were to buy art work again, I would do it the same as years ago. Put notice to art students up in jr collages and any school with art classes that will allow it. I used to get air brush artists for weekend flea markets for a short while. The people that call, give them a good idea of what type, size art work you want and what your gonna do with it. True, $25 may be cheep for now days but I know I could still get plenty of artwork with user rights ( not sole copy right) for $35 and make some kid happy and do the right thing and give them credit when commenting about their artwork.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

zeusprinting said:


> Why the double standard?


Because many people undervalue good* design. And that makes me 


*Let alone _great_ design_!_


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried getafreelancer.com? I heard some good things about it and there seems to be a lot of people there willing to do artwork fairly inexpensively. They provide portfolios so you know, generally, what you're getting.


----------



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got a design made from James at Welcome to the Freelance Fridge

And I tell you James is very good at what he does and is very reasonable in price.

I'm going to be getting another design made in the very near future from James.

Marc


----------



## myk5 (Jul 28, 2008)

Get an hourly rate. If it's a simple sketch, it would take me less than one hour, but I'd charge you for the hour. Independent designers paying for their own health insurance and so forth, $60 per hour is about right. 

This is easy to do yourself by the way, and it's free if you do it yourself. If you have a recent Illustrator just scan the sketch, import into Illustrator and 'trace it' into vector format. Then it can be scaled at will.

What you're asking for isn't exactly original design, which could command $400 and be worth every penny if the concept and execution is good for moving product.


----------



## LordRomulus (May 9, 2009)

Top tier artist will break your budget very quickly and for a startup company you must avoid them at all cost, when i was starting out i got all sorts of quotes from top artist but couldn't pay the fee, i soon got smart and just bookmarked their artwork and would post help wanted adds for artist on forums and would send them to the site of the artist who was to expensive for me to hire and use that to ( GAUGE THE ARTIST SKILLS THAT I HIRED) this saves me time and money.

I ask for a sample artwork from the artist and compare it to the top notch artist if alls well i hire him/her and treat him/her like a king/queen paying extra for little things to let them know i'm thankful for them helping me, while doing this i have over 9 great top notch artist who work with/for me and we are having a blast, every chance i get i let people know about them and send more and more business to them.

Your best bet is to find the young up and comers and hire them some of these guy/girls have talents unseen to the public, but always be mindful and never use or abuse these great gifts pay them what you can and when you make the money pay them what their worth, I DO BELIEVE IN KARMA!!


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

...you should really post the artwork...before anybody could give you accurate advice on exactly what your talking about...so we can see...Post and i bet you will see an intresting change in prices....


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the shout out Marc. I was just going to give my 2 cents worth. I think that artist charging $400 is a little steep. If you shop around some, you should be able to find an artist who can do a decent job for less than that. Also, though, I would steer away from hiring high school or college artists, because most of the time, they will not know how to set up your designs for screen printing or DTG. Then you will have more work in getting the art prepared for print. Hope this helps!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, you are right. What you get from a HS or collage student may be just a sheet of paper with the art work on it but what do you expect for 23 - 35 dollars. I can scan an clean up a piece of art a lot cheaper than a hundred bucks.


----------

